# Microsoft Lifecam studio freezes



## Marco Van Roth (Jul 7, 2012)

My Studio LifeCAM also freezes up on, say, Skype. I use Vista 32-Bit. It freezes in under 10 seconds of use. I end up having to use the Dell Inspiron 1720 integrated webCAM.

I have re-installed the software many times but still the same.

Its useless. I was hoping to use the camera in my drum studio to don some online drumming - but the Microsoft LifeCAM Studio is clearly not up to the task.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the cam on another PC. That will determine if you have a PC or cam issue.


----------



## Marco Van Roth (Jul 7, 2012)

Its the CAM. It simply wont work on a 5m extension cable. And yes, the cable is good quality (usually the cop out excuse for the manufacturer when their equipment fails), costing £30.

The CAM will work on the standard fixed/supplied length of cable, but this is useless if you want it mounted on the wall opposite you with the PC nearby.

What a waste of money for a CAM, that claims to be the market leader. Might as well use the laptop integrated CAM for the short distance offered by the LifeCAM.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Many hardware items don't work, or work properly when using extension cables.

Try using a quality cable to an AC powered hub if you have one handy. Or purchase one from a local store where you can return it without any hassle. As many cams also don't work properly attached to a hub.


----------

